# 30 inch Display



## maverick786us (Mar 18, 2011)

I am looking for a 30 inch display where I can enjoy the real world gaming. When it comes to 30 inch display only 2 displays hit me

1) Dell U3011 and
2) HP ZR30W

Both are excellent IPS Display. Can someone tell me the price of these displays in indian market?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dell U3011 wont be less than 80k.. you may need to give spl order.


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 26, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Dell U3011 wont be less than 80k.. you may need to give spl order.



Last time when i checked in PrmeGB, it was 75K. HP is definately cheapers than DELL


----------



## aby geek (Mar 26, 2011)

if you are thinking dell forget it and buy a 30 inch apple display.

but then again 90k will get you quite a large tv.

CNET prizefight: Apple 30-inch LCD vs. Dell 30-inch LCD - CNET Reviews

Gateway XHD3000 Monitor (30-inch) Review | ZDNet

Samsung SyncMaster 305T Black 30 Product Information - PCWorld

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/LG_XCanvas_32LB9_32-inch_LCD_TV/551-86044-898-7.html


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 26, 2011)

aby geek said:


> if you are thinking dell forget it and buy a 30 inch apple display.
> 
> but then again 90k will get you quite a large tv.
> 
> ...



I think Apple's 30 inch cinema displa will be more than 100K. With a TV you won't get resolution more than 1920 X 1080. A 30 inch display provides a resolution 2560 X 1600 which is perfect for gaming. The experience is realistic

How much does this samsung 30 inch cost in local market?


----------



## maverick786us (Mar 29, 2011)

aby geek said:


> if you are thinking dell forget it and buy a 30 inch apple display.
> 
> but then again 90k will get you quite a large tv.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately that samsung display is out of production . 
In PrimeGB the cost of U3011 is 74K and HPZR30W is definately less expensive than U3011. Can you find out and tell me the price of this display?


----------



## aby geek (Apr 1, 2011)

HP - Reseller Locator

try this i think its 1299$ but dont have the year of this price.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 1, 2011)

aby geek said:


> HP - Reseller Locator
> 
> try this i think its 1299$ but dont have the year of this price.



That is the launch price in US. But what about the price in local market?


----------



## aby geek (Apr 3, 2011)

baba locator apni location dalo mujhe aap ki city nahin pata thi otherwise i would have checked myself.

find a shop and call them


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 4, 2011)

aby geek said:


> baba locator apni location dalo mujhe aap ki city nahin pata thi otherwise i would have checked myself.
> 
> find a shop and call them



New Delhi


----------



## aby geek (Apr 10, 2011)

This Search has found 6 Partners    
Business Name and Address Phone No E-mail URL Profile 
Delphi Infosolutions Pvt Ltd 
8/10 South Patel Nagar 
New Delhi 110008 Delhi  Phone No : 011-25840923, 25843251, 25841041     Profile

Hcl Technologies Ltd 
166-E Pocket 1 Phase -1 Mayur Vihar 
New Delhi Delhi  Phone No : 0120 2516321/0120 3357000     Profile

Paradise Technosoft Pvt Ltd 
209 Sant Nagar East Of Kailash 
New Delhi Delhi  Phone No : +91 9311087512/+91 11 41622664     Profile

Progression Infonet Pvt Ltd 
CG 81 SFS Hauz Khas 
New Delhi Delhi  Phone No : +91 124 2455070/ 9810074655    Profile

S.D. Infosys 
H-68/03 Bali Nagar 
New Delhi 110015 Delhi  Phone No : 011 25979302 /303     Profile

Vayam Technologies Ltd 
124 Thapar House Janpath 
New Delhi 110001 Delhi  Phone No : +91-11-4710 1311/47101200 Extn311/     Profile



try calling these shops


----------



## akshayt (Apr 10, 2011)

Ya, but to play at that rez be prepared to buy a Core i7 SB @ 4GHz + 8 GB RAM + 6990 and to upgrade it at least once a year.

OTHERWISE just get a 32" TV


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2011)

akshayt said:


> Ya, but to play at that rez be prepared to buy a Core i7 SB @ 4GHz + 8 GB RAM + 6990 and to upgrade it at least once a year.
> 
> OTHERWISE just get a 32" TV



Yep, I think with a GTX 460 OP shouldn't be looking for any resolution above 1920*1080, well that is a Full HD resolution, imo that's more than enough. And also keep in mind spending anything above 25-30k for a Monitor is meaningless, you will get a Full HD TV in that Price, which is way more better than a Monitor.
I have the same Monitor of yours, what you bored with it? Just asking...


----------



## akshayt (Apr 10, 2011)

IMO for full HD with games of 2011 you need a 6950/6970 minimum, especially to max out details.

A GTX 460 isn't suited for anything more than 1680x1050 high. And to play at even 14x9 medium you need a core 2 quad or above!


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yep, I think with a GTX 460 OP shouldn't be looking for any resolution above 1920*1080, well that is a Full HD resolution, imo that's more than enough. And also keep in mind spending anything above 25-30k for a Monitor is meaningless, you will get a Full HD TV in that Price, which is way more better than a Monitor.
> I have the same Monitor of yours, what you bored with it? Just asking...



Where did you purchase that display from and for how much??

Most probably I will go for 
1) Core i 7 2600K 
2) ASUS P8P67 PRO
3) HD 6970



ithehappy said:


> Yep, I think with a GTX 460 OP shouldn't be looking for any resolution above 1920*1080, well that is a Full HD resolution, imo that's more than enough. And also keep in mind spending anything above 25-30k for a Monitor is meaningless, you will get a Full HD TV in that Price, which is way more better than a Monitor.
> I have the same Monitor of yours, what you bored with it? Just asking...



No man, the kind of gaming affect you feel at 2560 X 1600 resolution is totally realistic, try playing some simuilation game or a good graphic game like crysis or Dragon age 2, the experience is unimaginable


----------



## akshayt (Apr 11, 2011)

But to play at those settings you need a 6990 level GPU.

Better to go for a 6990 over a 5970 because there is a difference in performance but perhaps not as much in price.

OR

Get 2 x 6950 2gb CF, that will beat a 5970 while may not cost more.

With an oced 2600k at 3.8Ghz or more and with 8GB RAM and a 6990 OR 6950CF you can afford to play at 2500x1600 however you will need to keep spending close to 70,000-1 lac a year on your hardware to maintain all this!


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 11, 2011)

akshayt said:


> But to play at those settings you need a 6990 level GPU.
> 
> Better to go for a 6990 over a 5970 because there is a difference in performance but perhaps not as much in price.
> 
> ...



Oh mistake I corrected it. 

Most probably I will go for 
1) Core i 7 2600K 
2) ASUS P8P67 PRO
*3) HD 6970*

Someone buying 2600K will definately OC it to atleast 4.5-4.8Ghz

Although initially I will buy only one 6970 and then later on when I purchase 30 inch display I will buy another 6970 and X-fire.

What is there to mentain? thats one time investment?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Where did you purchase that display from and for how much??



I purchased it back in 2008 from Velocity Compu System, Price was around 17-18k.

Well for me, I'll never play in 2560*1600, even when I buy the GTX 580 or even 590


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well I said what I thought right. If that hurt you then I am sorry, and the way I word up things never confused everyone, you are the only single person who got it in that way, and please don't suggest me what to do.



No one is suggesting. But if anyone passes remark, I will not bear it.
Its better to end this argument here.

Coming back to your question, yes I got fed up gaming at low resolution of 1680 X 1050. Upgrading into 1920 X 1200 or 1920 X 1080 won't make much difference. In gaming more the resolution / the pixel density is, better the gaming experience is, thats why I want to switch into 2560 X 1600 resolution, where I can feel a totally new, realistic experience making me scream OMG.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> *No one is suggesting. But if anyone passes remark, I will not bear it.
> Its better to end this argument here.
> *
> Coming back to your question, yes I got fed up gaming at low resolution of 1680 X 1050. Upgrading into 1920 X 1200 or 1920 X 1080 won't make much difference. In gaming more the resolution / the pixel density is, better the gaming experience is, thats why I want to switch into 2560 X 1600 resolution, where I can feel a totally new, realistic experience making me scream OMG.



OK, lets stop this 
and yes if you upgrade your system to a better CPU and a more than decent GPU then who is stopping you for 2560*1600, go on with it, have fun 

and I will keep playing at 1680*1050 as it's a more than enough resolution for me and I don't have any plan to upgrade my CPU/GPU in next 1 year, and most importantly I won't give up more FPS for more resolution.

Regards.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2011)

*@ op*

Buddy why don't you try a multimonitor setup instead of a 30 inch display. You can buy 3 fullhd monitors and make an eyefinity setup. You will get a resolution of *5760X1200*.

Go for a 6950 xfire to support this setup. Its lot better and vfm than a single uber expensive for nothing 30 inch display from apple or dell.

Three dell 2311 ips panels will do the job. Each will set you around 13.5k.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 11, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> OK, lets stop this
> and yes if you upgrade your system to a better CPU and a more than decent GPU then who is stopping you for 2560*1600, go on with it, have fun
> 
> and I will keep playing at 1680*1050 as it's a more than enough resolution for me and I don't have any plan to upgrade my CPU/GPU in next 1 year, and most importantly I won't give up more FPS for more resolution.
> ...



I think your config is an overkill for such a low resolution. The reason I can't have 3 eyefinty is
1) My room does'nt have much space for 3 displays 
2) My table isn't that big to hold 3 displays 
3) Bazel


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ You can wallmount the displays instead of putting them on a table. Also if space is a concern, then stick with 2 displays instead of 3. It offers a lot of flexibility.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 14, 2011)

yeh chamgadar gyani hai , iski sharan main jao! 

eyefinty is definitely ur saviour get benq e2220 HD .

or get this Ostendo CRVD™ - Ordering Information 

Best 27' Monitors for Eyefinity? (w/ smallest bezels) - Overclockers Forums

3 Monitors - Eyefinity!! Yeah Baby Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## akshayt (Apr 20, 2011)

If you can afford to maintain the latest system always, that is right now SB @ 4+ GHz, in 2012 H1, Ivy Bridge, right now 6950 2gb CF or better, and later 7950CF or better after 4-5 months, and 8 GB super fast RAM etc, then go for a Dell 30", plain and simple!


----------

